# Pro hunter fx issue



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello all, I have a TC Pro Hunter fx and it’s always been a bit picky when it comes to closing the action. You really have to slam it shut to get the action to lock. But now the last few times I’ve been shooting I have had a real hard time with it. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Pro Hunter. Not the FX but the older rifle that you can exchange barrels. I'd suggest taking it apart and cleaning the lockup system very well. I know powder and crud can get into the areas and create issues.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure the threads around the breech are clean so you can really seat it tight in the barrel. I dont mean torquing it down... I mean getting it screwed in enough it can clear the action when you close it. I've seen guns not close easily that were caused by the breech not able to be screwed in far enough, they stick out a few thousand'ths of an inch which is just enough to bind up when closing.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Make sure the threads around the breech are clean so you can really seat it tight in the barrel. I dont mean torquing it down... I mean getting it screwed in enough it can clear the action when you close it. I've seen guns not close easily that were caused by the breech not able to be screwed in far enough, they stick out a few thousand'ths of an inch which is just enough to bind up when closing.
> 
> -DallanC


I have the FX and have had the same problem. If I just hand tighten the breech plug, then I usually will have a problem but if I torque it down. Then I have no problems. Just remember to use plenty of thread grease on your plug.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> I have the FX and have had the same problem. If I just hand tighten the breech plug, then I usually will have a problem but if I torque it down. Then I have no problems. Just remember to use plenty of thread grease on your plug.


I guess I should torque it down a bit. Honestly this whole thing has been an issue for me all around. Even if I use tons of breech plug grease it seems to be a total pain to get it out if I torque it in super tight. Mostly due to the scope placement and how the wrench works. Not much room to get it loose. I’ve been on the fence with buying a replacement but with the talks of losing the scopes I’ll have to wait to see what direction I want to go.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are there rub marks on the breech plug where it contacts? You might be able to rub that on some fine sandpaper and loosen the tolerance a little.

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah, there are some rub marks on the back side around where the breech plug touches up to the firing pin.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cover that surface with a sharpie, then hold it flat against some 400grit sand paper on a table... work it back and forth evenly until the sharpie coating is worn off cleanly. Then test in the gun. Go slow, repeat as necessary. You should get a nice fit with a little elbow grease. The sharpie is a nice indicator of even sanding and minimal removal of material, sortof like that blue stuff machinists use in lathes.

Probably only needs a thousandth or so removed.

-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Your firing pin housing may have backed out a little. Instead of torquing down the breech plug or sanding anything just yet I'd check to see if it's backed out a bit through recoil or maybe you didn't tighten back down enough after you cleaned it initially.
If it is happening only when there is a primer in the breech plug, try a shorter primer.(209 Primer Length Chart)

But before I resorted to torquing or sanding, I'd check to make sure the threads aren't gunked up on the firing pin housing or the breech plug.


----------

